# Cybernetica



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

Hi Heresy Onliners. : ) Don't forget. 'Cybernetica' goes on sale tomorrow at 1pm. It's limited to only 3000 copies! Read more at http://rob-sanders.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/new-releases.html

Cheers!

Rob


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks fantastic Rob, I really enjoyed Redemption Corps and look forward to reading this as well... if I can get my hands on it!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

An interview with Rob Saunders on the app!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Rob. It's great that authors are highlighting their work here and I hope you and others continue to do so.

For me, though, the Horus Heresy is over. There is a thread in this section on why that is the case.

Good luck with your writing - my previously allocated HH spend is now going on other things.

CtS


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I speculate that the abominable intelligence in question is the Kaban Machine.
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Kaban_Machine

Its demise was after all never fully confirmed.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks really interesting, but I can't justify spending $50 on a short book.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> I speculate that the abominable intelligence in question is the Kaban Machine.
> http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Kaban_Machine
> 
> Its demise was after all never fully confirmed.


SPOILER


no 



I finished reading it a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't bad. At first I was afraid (although I am Kharn and as such never know fear as you humans do) that we would be given another tedious rehash of the rebellion on Mars. By the wrath of Angron we were spared such dross. The author wisely decided to skip it and get right into some good old killing. The concept was set up well and the players did their part. The ending was actually satisfying for me. But then, I do like such endings to stories. I don't wish to spoil anything for anyone else, but things die and a story of interest occurs. 

The author, however. Ended far too many of his sentences with however. It became very distracting, however. To see a couple of sentences on a single page, in very close proximity to one another, end with the word, however. Especially since a similar thing had happened a couple of pages before that, however. And you then become aware that this has occurred a few times before even that, however.
When one notices a writing technique like that it's either not working or has been used a little too often.
In this case, it worked just fine, but popped up too often in a short space.

Anyway, it was not enough of an issue for me to hunt him down and gut him. The author, Lord Sanders, shall be allowed to live for now.

The most important aspect of this novel is that it has set us up for great things to come. I shall be waiting eagerly.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Extremely excited to read this! I am not a huge fan of the later Horus Heresy novels, however this one sounds amazing. 

Plus, Rob Sanders is one of my favorite authors... (no brown on my nose, I promise!)


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Cybernetica is good as a novella, but in general place of things it gives nothing to the heresy and creates additional questions that will never be answered, sadly


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I finished reading it a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't bad.


So Kharn was in it ?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

piemelke said:


> So Kharn was in it ?


In my version he was. With a heavy use of Tipp-Ex I was able to add Kharn into the novel.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:goodpost: :laugh:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

It sure has hell made reading other e-books difficult. My Nexus is a mess.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> It sure has hell made reading other e-books difficult. My Nexus is a mess.


----------

